# Substitute Teaching or Teach Assistants Abu Dhabi?



## Jax13 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was mid career move when my husband's job relocated us to Abu Dhabi. I finished my teacher training and had a job lined up, then opportunity brought us here. I have been unsuccessful at finding any teaching jobs in AD because I don't have the required 2 years experience in a specific grade level (required by ADEC - any tips/thoughts on this requirement would be helpful). 
I have emailed HR contacts at schools trying to get in touch or see if they have sub lists to join…and so far no reply. Any idea on how sub lists work here? Just not wanting to give up on my dream to teach…yet!


----------

